# Lenze AC Tech inquiry



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

RickSk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd like to know what people with experience on the matter think of the Lenze AC Tech VFDs. I live in a place where there is not much offer on these kind of devices and this brand seems to be gaining much presence in the market.
> Where does Lenze AC Tech stand compared to bigger brands such as Siemens, Allen Bradley, Yaskawa, etc?.


I have used a few of them and have had zero issues. Have had a micro and a MC series running for 11 years approx and no problems with either unit.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

This little guy is dated 2007 and we removed it from a piece of equipment a couple months ago a well. Still works but we upgraded to a larger motor so had to replace the drive.


----------



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

I've used a few of these in the past. Leeson also makes an identical drive....probably the same one rebranded. Be careful with these, without a line reactor they go zoom-poof fast if you have dirty power or transients. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCElectrical (Nov 12, 2012)

I have used them in a few projects years ago. They seem to be decent drives for the money.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

good for low voltage 230v , bad for 480V /600V , had fried a couple ones


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

RickSk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd like to know what people with experience on the matter think of the Lenze AC Tech VFDs. I live in a place where there is not much offer on these kind of devices and this brand seems to be gaining much presence in the market.
> Where does Lenze AC Tech stand compared to bigger brands such as Siemens, Allen Bradley, Yaskawa, etc?.


If you are worried about availability in your area have you considered Automation Direct? The delivery from these guys is second to none which may make them a decent option for you.


----------



## RickSk (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you for your answers. After reading the thread I will give this brand a try.


> If you are worried about availability in your area have you considered Automation Direct? The delivery from these guys is second to none which may make them a decent option for you.


The thing is, importing anything in my country is tricky at best, it's much simpler and safer to buy what the national market has to offer.


----------



## lukebarber (Aug 7, 2016)

I've an AC Tech's SCF series drive installed for 11 years running. It has been trouble free all these years.

https://shop.actechdrives.com/AC-Tech-Lenze-SF250-p/sf250.htm

I have a Trans-Coil line reactor installed as well.

http://www.clrwtr.com/PDF/TCI-TRANS-COIL/TCI-KDR-Optimized-Drive-Reactors.pdf


----------

